# New puppy concerns with parvo and house breaking



## Sigmandis (Aug 1, 2012)

I was really happy to stumble upon this amazing community. I'm a huge tech head so I loved the idea about getting advice for my new dog on a web forum.

My girlfriend and I have been together for a long time and had decided when we moved to Austin, TX last Feburary we would resist the cities K9 mentality and go without a pet till we had a house...that lasted about 3 months. After another few months of planning we are welcoming our new puppy to our home August 18th. 

One large point of concern we had was the risk of parvo. Our apartment is very dog friendly, and because of that we are concerned about taking him outside to use the bathroom. We had thought of building a pee box with some sod or fake grass and leave it on the poarch for him to use, but I'm concerned if he gets used to that it'll be very difficult to train him to go outside after his final round of shots.

I'm also concerned about keeping him cooped up in the apartment all day as I've heard from many people doing so can cause our new friend to unleash his energy in ways that arn't going to go over very well with our things. I've seen some members on here recommend taking him on sidewalks and for walks around shopping centers where pets don't do their business, but only after its gotten dark and the sidewalks have cooled down.

Has anyone else had a puppy in the Austin, TX area in an apartment and had to deal with this as well? Even if you're not in the Austin area I'd love to hear some tips or feedback. It's very much appreciated


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Not from Austin, but definitely did expose my pup to the shopping center behind my house. Until he got his 3rd shot, I did keep him couped up in the house quite a bit, it's almost as if you're grounded yourself. If you have any friends with fully vaccinated dogs, that's a great way to start socialization and getting him out of the house.


----------



## Sigmandis (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks!

We do have several large out door shopping centers here so that might be a great place to take him for exercising. 

My main concern is potty training. If I had my own yard it wouldn't really be an issue, but at the apartment complex I can't really be sure where other dogs have used the bathroom. On the other hand if he gets trained to use the pee box, that could make it harder to get him to use the bathroom outside.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Sigmandis said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We do have several large out door shopping centers here so that might be a great place to take him for exercising.
> 
> My main concern is potty training. If I had my own yard it wouldn't really be an issue, but at the apartment complex I can't really be sure where other dogs have used the bathroom. On the other hand if he gets trained to use the pee box, that could make it harder to get him to use the bathroom outside.


Yeah the potty training part is difficult as Parvo can live in the soil, at least from what I heard. Don't really have any advice for you on that. However, if I were in your position, the dog would be allowed on the grass to eliminate and that's it. I'd leave the area as soon as he was done. And just to be safe probably use baby wipes to clean off his paws.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

We stayed indoors (or carried our pup) until four months old, all vaccinations completed. Our vet strongly urged this: the parvo is bad in our area. We live in a second-floor condo, so it wasn't fun, as far as getting exercise. We made play dates at the homes of dogs we know, attended puppy classes and socials, and just carried him places so he could meet people. As for bathroom business, we used pee pads on the balcony, and it worked well, esp. because small guys need to pee often. After he could go outside he continued using the pee pads for #1 (mostly) and did big business outside. Then he started getting more peeing done outside. At about five months he decided he didn't like using the pee pads at all and started "asking" to go out. By then (and now, at six months), he needs to go outside maybe six times a day. No problem transitioning! As for exercise where dogs don't go, I've read that tennis courts may work, and I think fenced school yards might also do, in off hours. Wishing you good luck!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I live on the third floor of an apartment building. Before Molly got all her shots, she pottied on the pavement. After her last shots she could finally potty on grass and that was when the potty training _finally_ clicked. I don't feel that my 700 sq ft apartment is too small for her. She had room to run around and do her zoomies. We would throw a ball down the hall and she'd fetch. I did take her to outdoor malls and parking lots. We stayed off ALL grass.


----------



## Sigmandis (Aug 1, 2012)

We will consult with the vet about it, but I am inclined to keep him off the grass and use some other method like a pee pad. Parvo is apparently a big concern in Austin, and since our apartment complex has so many dogs its even more concerning.

Was worried that training him to go on the patio would make future training more difficult, but y'all seem to not have had any issues. Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenzie just had her 3rd set of shots-her 4th will be in 3 weeks. I do have a yard, so don't need to worry there. I do take her on short walks, but keep her on the cement. She's not even allowed to sniff the grass! 
If I were in your situation, I'd carry the puppy out to asphalt, where there is clearly no feces! and let the pup go there until he has had his shots.
I'd definitely ask your vet about how prevalent parvo is in your area and how cautious you need to be! Where I am, the vets only see 1 case a year or so, but I tend to be more cautious anyways!


----------



## Sigmandis (Aug 1, 2012)

After reading all the horror stories that parvo Parvo in dogs - Tell us about your experience with parvovirus in dogscan cause I've decived to err on the safer side of things. I want him to be able to get out and get socialized, but I think the out doors shopping malls will prove the best place to do this. 

Would be heart breaking to get him home, and have to deal with something like parvo. A lot of the owners in that post said they had their puppy for less than a couple of weeks when it hit.


----------



## stahrdust3 (Jun 25, 2012)

I feel you! We kept Clover indoors until her final parvo shot because we live in a second-floor condo and have lots of dogs around too. We used potty pads indoors & for awhile when we started taking her outside she wouldn't go (like, she'd hold it for 6 hours while in a friends' backyard) but one day it finally clicked. The only issue is, now she pees where the potty pads used to be inside our condo. Boo.  She hasn't learned how to tell us to go outside yet. I would much rather deal with this problem, however, than deal with Parvo.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum from a Dallasite! 

I certainly understand your concerns about Parvo as cases are exploding here as well. Do you have a veterinarian picked out yet? If so, check with your vet about your questions on keeping the pup away from areas other dogs have soiled. 

One other suggestion (without anything to back up how effective it is, just an idea) is to buy some small disposable dog booties (check online stores) and put them on your pup whenever you go outside, even if it's on sidewalks. It may take some getting used to on the pup's part, but it could work. We used to buy some years ago for our dogs--Daisy Disposable Dog Booties--we got ours through Amazon, but I haven't ordered any for a while so I don't know if they are still offered. I saw a different type on a pet online retailer, but don't remember details. They are disposable, not the kind used for cold weather, but they can last several wearings--you'd just need to sanitize them well between uses. If/when we bring another puppy into our family I plan on using something like this whenever I take the pup to the vet for vaccinations and exams, simply because sick dogs are there and they don't disinfect the floors every 5 minutes. 

ETA: I found the disposable booties we use(d): https://www.wholesalepet.com/Product/8000 We got them from Amazon so I don't know about the company I linked. You can do a google search to see if they are sold in retail stores near you. 

Also, we use unscented baby wipes to wipe down our dogs' paws and fur after walks, especially if there are pollens outside or just to clean them up a bit.

Enjoy the puppy and the forum!


----------



## Sigmandis (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry for taking so long to respond.

We love Amazon and have a subscription setup for the puppy's food. Its funny because we have about five Amazon boxes worth of dog stuff in a corner of our apartment, but no puppy , although that will be changing on the 18th .

We found a local vet and will be taking him there a few days after picking him up. Until then he's staying in the apartment. It is going to be a challenge getting him used to using the bathroom outside after he spends the first few months of his live using pee pads, but its much better than risking a case of parvo.

Another quick question. My girlfriend wants to build a pee box with fake grass. I'm not really big on that idea as I'm worried after a few weeks its going to start stinking mighty bad (we will empty it every time he uses it but still) since the fake grass and the bread crate we would plan on using would still end up picking up the scent. Are there any advantages to using a pee box versus just using the pee pads?


----------



## Sigmandis (Aug 1, 2012)

Bumping this really quick to try and get some advice on the pee pads vs the pee box. Part of me really doesn't want that smelly thing on my porch 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

